# Nadya Suleman



## Mirry (Feb 13, 2009)

This has been all over the news and such lately, but I don't think I've seen a topic here about it yet. Anyway, if you don't already know what's going on with this single mom of 14, here's a good article on the subject.

What do you think? Is it irresponsible, or is it none of our business what this woman does with her body?


----------



## Retsu (Feb 13, 2009)

She needs her tubes tied ASAP.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5ilIx-PXnXPpwF1a_nlRYF00fzBIQD969P20O0



Claydol girl said:


> She needs her tubes tied ASAP.


QFT

She's even asking for donations on her website so you can pay for her kids. :\


----------



## Mirry (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe I should make a website where people can send me donations. :3


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 13, 2009)

I've only read those two articles, but from what I can tell, she didn't ask for octuplets. Sure, she wanted more children, but you can't call having eight at once irresponsible; if someone had 14 kids individually, most people would see it as extreme, but having 6 and then concieving again isn't unusual at all. 

And, ultimately, it's completely her choice. Being pro-choice is just that - believing that a woman should have full say over what happens to her body. If she chose to have an abortion, nobody here would judge, but because she chose to go through with an 8-kid pregnancy, you'll say she forfeits the rights to her own body?


----------



## surskitty (Feb 13, 2009)

She went to a fertility clinic in order to conceive again, though.  What's ridiculous is that someone actually supported her in getting pregnant again and implanted all six.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think she should have had the children, Dannichu, but I definitely support her right to go through with the pregnancy and birth.

I don't think she has the right, however, to raise children in an environment that is entirely not suitable for raising children - the woman is relying on donations and food stamps among other things, is one woman raising fourteen kids by herself, and isn't raising them well either - neighbors report constant screaming, yelling, and fighting. I think you'll agree that it's not a good situation for any of the children at all.


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 13, 2009)

Octuplets? God having one baby would be be painful, but _Octuplets?_ She must have been happy that was over.

Anyway, It's her choice. She wants children, she can have children.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 13, 2009)

And if she's incapable of raising her children...?


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 13, 2009)

Then maybe Child Services will come around and take them.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 13, 2009)

surskitty said:


> She went to a fertility clinic in order to conceive again, though.  What's ridiculous is that someone actually supported her in getting pregnant again and implanted all six.


You actually implant more than one baby because the fetuses are prone to dying; she was probably in peak condition during pregnancy, hence the eight kids living. The doctor was probably expecting one or two babies surviving.

While I think it's her choice, it's irresponsible to keep all the kids. Putting them for adoption is painful, but it's gonna have to come to that if she wants the kids to live properly. She can keep contact with them, sure.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 13, 2009)

If she really, honestly can't take care of them (which seems likely) then somebody's going to end up stepping in anyway.

She can have all the kids she wants :B


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 13, 2009)

This sums up my thoughts rather well:



			
				bitchphd.blogspot said:
			
		

> I am horrified at the vitriol being directed at Nadya Suleman.
> 
> I am shocked at the disgust that oozes from Anne Curry in this interview.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh, the "death threats" are from 4chan. She needn't worry.

I saw the thread; Operation Octopussy.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Feb 13, 2009)

Even if she could give them all good care, I still think that something's a little off with having that many children... but whatever, that's me thinking about population.

I only hope that those children are well cared for. I really don't think she should have kept all eight of those children especially since she's already got some children with special needs.

I can't believe she's gotten death threats, though.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 13, 2009)

... said:


> Even if she could give them all good care, I still think that something's a little off with having that many children... but whatever, that's me thinking about population.
> 
> I only hope that those children are well cared for. I really don't think she should have kept all eight of those children especially since she's already got some children with special needs.
> 
> I can't believe she's gotten death threats, though.


It's 4chan; the place is full of 21-year old virgins living in their parents' basement. They can't do anything.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 13, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> This sums up my thoughts rather well:


Did you read my post? I really don't give a damn about whether or not she wants to have kids, that's her choice.


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 13, 2009)

> I am horrified at the vitriol being directed at Nadya Suleman.


er why
Yeah she should be _allowed_ to do what she wants with her body, but she's still an idiot and it only follows that people are going to treat her like one!  :V


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 13, 2009)

Claydol girl said:


> Did you read my post? I really don't give a damn about whether or not she wants to have kids, that's her choice.


I did, and that post wasn't directed at you. I just found it and figured I'd cross-post it here because it was relevant.



> er why
> Yeah she should be allowed to do what she wants with her body, but she's still an idiot and it only follows that people are going to treat her like one! :V


Plenty of people do far more stupid things than have the audacity to have many children, but the media don't attack them; young, poor, single mothers so often have to bear the brunt of the judgemental media (teen pregnancy has dropped in the UK every year for the last three decades, but the media still feel the need to report about how we're in "a society without morals" or whatever _all the damn time_).

Having lots of kids does not give the entire world permission to judge and mock you.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Feb 13, 2009)

I heard that the doctors thought that there were going to be seven babies.
Imagine her surprise at the eighth.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 13, 2009)

People should not be having children that they cannot afford to care for.

Why is it disappointing that people who get media attention and are revealed to be incapable of providing for their children _anyway_ would then be mocked for having fourteen kids?


----------



## Harley Quinn (Feb 14, 2009)

Also, what about the fact that Nadya got plastic surgery to make herself look like Angelina Jolie? That doesn't strike anyone as weird?


----------



## Crystal Walrein (Feb 19, 2009)

Talk about misappropriation of money. That and she was last seen looking for video games from what I read (I lost the link). And there's no father in the picture; she says it's not worth the time, but I think any man who ends up with her will most likely love the children more than she seems to love them herself. This is one selfish woman. (Judge Judy to comment in 3...2...1....)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 19, 2009)

why the hell'd she want more kids if she already had six


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 19, 2009)

> Plenty of people do far more stupid things than have the audacity to have many children, but the media don't attack them; young, poor, single mothers so often have to bear the brunt of the judgemental media


The media =/= everyone. I think that rich idiots who end up paying less taxes than everyone else are just as bad as this rather foolish woman.

By all means, don't take any action. There's nothing that we can, or should do to stop her having fourteen kids. But just because she's a ZOMG DISADVANTAGED PERSON doesn't mean we can't criticise what is blatantly a poor decision both on her part and on her doctors' part. The issue isn't that she's poor, or female; I'd say she was making a bad decision if she was a middle-class married woman. For that matter, it'd still be a terrible choice if she was a rich single man adopting fourteen kids.

So yeah. Suleman has the best of intentions by trying to raise a huge family on her own, and best of luck to her. But I still believe that her decision wasn't wise.


----------



## Minish (Feb 19, 2009)

I really don't think there's anything wrong with her having fourteen children, as long as she can look after them properly. Just how I don't agree with women having children when they know full well they can't support them and will probably end up on the street.

But from all this media attention she's probably rich now, so~! I don't really think she'd pay to have a website asking for money to support them if she actually couldn't support them.

If she can take care of all of them, then there really isn't any valid reason why she shouldn't have them. :/


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 19, 2009)

> If she can take care of all of them, then there really isn't any valid reason why she shouldn't have them. :/


The point is that she's unlikely to be able to care for all of them. A lone woman looking after fourteen children simultaneously doesn't sound like it'll work out.


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 19, 2009)

It's really not a question of whether or not she's allowed to do what she wants with her own body; the problem is that she's bringing more bodies into this world. It's stupid and irresponsible to have more children than you can take care of - this has already been pointed out and, frankly, I can't see how anyone could possibly disagree.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 19, 2009)

It looks like now she's in danger of losing her home, too. :\


----------



## Dinru (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow... just... wow.

I feel horribly, horribly embarrassed for her. First of all, she now has waay more children than she ever, ever asked for. She was probably only expecting three or four at most at first. I don't think it was a wise decision, if she can't provide for them. If she can, which I think she'll be able to, then... well, okay.

Also, like many others have said, she's going to be ridiculed for years because of this. Her kids are going to go through hell and back during their school years... especially if any of the octuplets look similar, simply because most small children can't understand the concept of fraternal twins.

And I mean, gawd... 14? I don't think she made the wises decision, but... I just hope that she can provide for them, and that if she conceives again, she makes sure she can continue to care for them...


----------



## surskitty (Feb 20, 2009)

She expected most of them, actually: she asked for the doctor to implant all six embryos.  :|  There's also little chance of her accidentally conceiving: she's single and has been for a while.


----------



## Minish (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, like I said, I don't agree with her doing what she wants with her body if she can't take after them.

Can't social services step in now? :/


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 20, 2009)

surskitty said:


> She expected most of them, actually: she asked for the doctor to implant all six embryos.  :|  There's also little chance of her accidentally conceiving: she's single and has been for a while.


she had eight babbies, not six


----------



## surskitty (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, because two of them ended up as twins.


----------



## Ruby (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought it was necessary to implant more embryos than one wanted because usually some die.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 20, 2009)

Depends on the age of the person.


----------



## Ruby (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, did she mean to give birth to six babies?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 21, 2009)

> Well, did she mean to give birth to six babies?


That's not the point. She already had six children within the space of a few years, which in my opinion is a bad decision anyway, and having yet another would be just as foolish as having eight more. Well, okay, so maybe one would be less wrong than eight, but that's like saying that stealing one loaf of bread is better than stealing eight.

Edit: jesus, i just checked and they're all within *seven *years.

if nothing else, that must be bloody painful for her. D:


----------

